# 2.7 vs vr6?



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

i have a question......is the block from a vw 12v or 24v vr6 the same as a 2.7 block??? or at least the bolt pattern for the trans?


_Modified by -(Dubslinger)- at 3:37 AM 9-12-2009_


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? (-(Dubslinger)-)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? (-(Dubslinger)-)*


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? (-(Dubslinger)-)*


----------



## stone (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? (-(Dubslinger)-)*

NO, you need a plate that 034 motorsport sales ... to bolt on the tranny..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? (-(Dubslinger)-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-(Dubslinger)-* »_i have a question......is the block from a vw 12v or 24v vr6 the same as a 2.7 block??? or at least the bolt pattern for the trans?

_Modified by -(Dubslinger)- at 3:37 AM 9-12-2009_

Not even close. 
If you wanted to do a VR swap to the S4, you would need a long list of items.


----------



## Binary_Finary (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 2.7 vs vr6? ([email protected])*

Lots of good information here:
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...86716


----------



## nappent (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't understand why people want to swap out the 2.7t 30v with a 2.8 12v VR6. Seems pointless in my mind.


----------



## -(Dubslinger)- (May 29, 2008)

*Re: (nappent)*

slim.....thinking about it for a early bug. not everything is what it seems.


----------



## GirlWhoDrivesTheBeetle (May 8, 2009)

yeah daddi-o needs to know by winter?


----------

